# Carpro DLUX Or Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I usually use Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine on my wheels. Great product IMO :thumb:

I'm now wanting something a bit more 'permanent', so my 2 choices are -

Carpro DLUX or Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour

Which is easier to apply? Which lasts longer?

Thoughts & opinions plez :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here you go buddy, another one to throw into the mix with a review to boot!!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333389&highlight=carbon+collective


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just put the new CQUK 2014 version on mine , last one used DLUX


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Here you go buddy, another one to throw into the mix with a review to boot!!
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333389&highlight=carbon+collective


Your not making it any easier for me! :lol:

Just noticed, you get 30ml of DLUX as opposed to 15ml of C5 for similar money ...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Your not making it any easier for me! :lol:
> 
> Just noticed, you get 30ml of DLUX as opposed to 15ml of C5 for similar money ...


I've just bought the Carbon Collective one from BearsWaxFactory and was hoping to apply it today but it's thrown it down all day and I'm back at work tomorrow.
We have brand new wheels so I'm eager to get them sealed asap.
I'll post a write-up once done but that's of no use to you at the mo I'm afraid!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

C5 on my alloys and still going strong after 18 months


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been a regular user of C5 and it's pretty simple to use, and lasted 18months when I sold the car and was still working.

Used DLUX for the first time yesterday and was just as easy to use. My only concern is the claimed durability isn't as long as I've experience C5 last, but as you say you get twice as much


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C5 always for me. Fantastic durability 👍


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I currently have DLUX on my car 7months in and still going strong, brake dust comes off with ease, just requires iron x now and again to clean it up as with any coating


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Decided on the DLUX :thumb:

Bonus was I found a 10% discount code too


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead, however I thought it best to put my questions here so that it's all in one place. Six years have passed since the thread was created so hopefully others have tried both coatings on wheels and maybe updated opinions on them?

I've applied SiO2 / silane / siloxane coatings to paintwork but now is the first time I've applied it to wheels (I've four of them curing in my conservatory to be swapped over on my daily driver the next time there's a weekend with better weather). For clarity they've had Gtechniq C4 applied, which is exactly the same product as C5.

What I'm intrigued by though is that Gtechniq C4/C5 and CarPro DLUX have very different chemical compositions as far as the SiO2 is concerned. C5 is predominantly a single type of silane, whereas DLUX uses at least three different types of silane /siloxane (slightly more complex amino functional and flourinated ones).

In theory there will be differences in their behaviour, but I'm not sure how noticeable they'll be. I'd welcome being guided by someone with more knowledge on this but it looks like DLUX may show better water repelling behaviour but at the expense of a small amount of longevity.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Fatboy40 said:


> I know I'm bringing this thread back from the dead, however I thought it best to put my questions here so that it's all in one place. Six years have passed since the thread was created so hopefully others have tried both coatings on wheels and maybe updated opinions on them?
> 
> I've applied SiO2 / silane / siloxane coatings to paintwork but now is the first time I've applied it to wheels (I've four of them curing in my conservatory to be swapped over on my daily driver the next time there's a weekend with better weather). For clarity they've had Gtechniq C4 applied, which is exactly the same product as C5.
> 
> ...


The owner of CarPro USA prefers to use CQUK 3.0 on wheels rather than DLUX. https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/auto-detailing-101-a/122641-cquartz-uk-dlux-wheels.html

A lot of time has passed since this thread was started and in that time there's a lot more choices out there. C5 is generally well received.

Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels is well worth a look. KKD R-evolve X gets rave reviews. There's a few others out there which others will probably chime in with.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Will IronX strip C5?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Al_G said:


> Will IronX strip C5?


No.

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

KKD Revolve X is next on my list to try. C5 is great but KKD comes highly recommended.


----------

